# Fs large freshwater fish



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Due to life and Schooling I am going to have to eventually take down my tank (in the near future). Seeing as how a lot of people have trouble selling high end fish I thought I would start early in selling of my babies ..

*all measurements are approx*
for sale I have

Fish

3 flagtails 11"-$70 Marks on lips are gone
1 green arowana 13"-$400 comes with cert, no defects
1 datnoid 9"-$70 Sold
3 armoured cat fish-$90 Sold
Stingrays
1 male king royal marble motoro $350
1 female marble motoro SOLD
1 red magdalenae $200

*all rays and fish are fat healthy and defects are noted if present, are all on floating pellets, sinking masavour pellets and algae wafers, are completely weaned off live foods*

Equipment

Tank will be offered for sale after livestock are completely gone (or sold with remaining livestock) suitable for fresh or saltwater.
@ $1200.00 (250 gal tank, homemade stand, 120 gal sump, 2 return pumps, sand included if desired, bio balls from sump included as well)

Rena xp4 with 50$ worth of extra micro filter sponges in box brand new 
Used for less then 1 year and comes with some of the orig pipes and tubing ( I lost some of the suctiOn cups) 150$ firm

no low balling
pick up only
BYOB
[email protected]
serious inquires only


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sorry to hear you have to get rid of it all. Good prices....Good luck with the sale.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol that is funny and you posted that as I edited mine lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

thats funny, thank you for the luck.. I want to rebuild it all when events are over and I'm moved. Right now it doesn't make logical sense for me to have one running. But i will defiantly do it again.


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

What are the dimensions of the tank I'm seriously considering your datnoid and the setup


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

tank dimensions are 78.5"x30.5"x24.5


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Im interested in the driftwood. Around what size are they? I'm thinking they are a decent size?


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

What species are the catfish?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Hoplosternum Littorale
peaceful catfish
I really like their size to be honest, i find most catfish outgrow any tank


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

msg for photos... unable to upload any..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

daaiiilly bump as i said e mail for pics of video


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

the drift wood looks awsome . if your ever in the vancouver area, i would love to get it off you since i cant drive too far due to busy schedule.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I will keep it in mind. Have exams so it won't be possible for a while


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up.. aro it a nice looking one.. no drop eye and no jaw issues as well as no gill curl.. comes right up to eat every day has a nice bluish sheen to his scales

All rays eat well and are nice and fat. the big ones will come with a insulated box for transport. 

catfish are very neat looking. like big cories, eat anything on the substrate and keep the tank clean. They dont outgrow tanks either. Very passive fish that wont eat anything too big for their mouths

flagtails seem to get along with the rays with no issues and are very good at keeping the glass and decor clean.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

All fish still up for sale. Wood still up for grabs and is way cheaper then when I paid for it


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

also up for grabs a rena xp4 with over 50$ worth of micro filter pads.. 150$


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

*female marble*

I'd like to leave a deposit on the female marble if possible. Also your inbox is full so I can't msg you my details


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

female motoro on hold


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

still tonnes of interest but most are still available. For those who like cat fish as cleaners, these ones are very nice. Too big to get eaten, look like a giant cory cat, very peaceful with their tank mates, and DO NOT out grow a home tank, they are at their max size. Haven't ever seen this kind available any where as of yet and are bubble nest builders.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

got a more accurate measurment on some of the fish
Datnoid 9"
Green Aro 13"

Im guessing the flagtails may be more then 9" as well as they are bigger then the dat.. but assure all they are full grown


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Wood is sold. Added filter for sale


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Female motoro sold... deal of the three flagtails 140$ for the group


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bump it up


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Catfish sold, datnoid sold


----------

